# Where to purchase parts?



## LET-UT (Jan 5, 2016)

So, I've got this wonderful Ariens 28" Deluxe blower (model 921030) that I picked up at local Home Depot, but they don't carry the auger or drive belts or even the spark plug for it. I could understand if it were a "catalog order" with a ship-to-store option, but they don't even list them on their web site.

So, my question to the group, where do you get your replacement belts. I can go to my local auto parts store and get the NGK spark plug for under $3.50 but I'm a bit leery about just buying the correct length of automotive belt to use for the auger because of the serpentine-path and cold temperatures.

Your inputs are appreciated.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/s/ariens%20%20snowblower%20belt?NCNI-5Partstree.com, Stens, ... Does ariens have an online order site like Toro does? 
Ebay, local small engine/lawn care repair shop. Any dealers around you?
Dealer in Salt Lake


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

One place to look is on Arien's website for dealer support.

Kent's repair in Unitah, UT shows up as a Ariens Dealer and they should be able to help you out with the parts.

Back when I lived in MN, I had plenty of Simplicity dealers that surrounded me. For whatever reason, Simplicity is not popular here in SD and the nearest Simplicity dealer is 60 miles away. For general items - belts, sparkplugs, fuel line...etc, any good hardware store/lawnmower repair/farm & fleet store should be able to cross reference your belts and get you a quality snowblower/outdoor power product belt that will last longer than an automotive belt. A lot of your small engine repair shops/hardware stores will also stock the necessary sparkplugs as the engines are universally used across the different brands.

When I needed an auger belt last year, the local hardware store cross-referenced the OEM belt, took a few measurements and I was able to buy a replacement belt. Granted, it isn't OEM, but it is pretty much the same thing and works great. I have over the years learned it isn't necessarily a bad thing to have an extra auger belt on hand either. (along with the auger shear pins and other items that may need to be replaced)

Worst case scenario, when in doubt, there is always ordering online for parts. 

Good Luck!

Steve


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For Ariens there is always Ariens parts radar. http://partsradar.arinet.com/script...F=Empartweb&loginID=ariensc&loginpwd=consumer

I'll look it up there and then shop that part number on searspartsdirect, Ebay, Amazon or one of the companies in this search: https://www.google.com/search?q=snowblower+parts&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

I've also used Primeline. Cross over the part number on Primeline's web site and then punch that number into Oreilly Auto Part's web site to see if, how much and when. Usually comes with a warranty too.

Prime®Line Power Equipment | Parts that works as hard as you do
Home Page | O'Reilly Auto Parts

You never use an automotive belt on lawn and garden unless it's an emergency as the life expectancy is very, very short. BUT you can get lawn & garden belts at most automotive parts stores and the Big box guys including HomeDepot. They do have belts on hand at least in my area. You're not going to get much help so you need to know exactly what P/N and or size belt you're looking for.
I get Gates power rated (lawn & garden) from Oreilly, not sure what Autozone carries ??


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the spark plug will be an ngk bpr6es. i dont know the part number for the belts


----------



## LET-UT (Jan 5, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> Search Results for ariens snowblower belt at The Home Depot, Stens, ... Does ariens have an online order site like Toro does?
> Ebay, local small engine/lawn care repair shop. Any dealers around you?
> Dealer in Salt Lake


Unfortunately, none of these belts fit the Deluxe 28; go figure!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There were three 921030's made. 000101-099999, 100000-149999 and 150000- 

What is your serial number and can you post the part numbers of the belts you say don't fit ??


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Tulsa Equipment Warehouse* is always my 1st stop when pricing parts:

http://tewarehouse.com/:

Combine your orders to save on fixed price shipping.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Call up Ariens tech support (Have model and serial number ready) see if they can give you a quote themselves (including shipping) they may run you a good deal. Otherwise, find your closest Ariens dealer and use them.


----------



## LET-UT (Jan 5, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> There were three 921030's made. 000101-099999, 100000-149999 and 150000-
> 
> What is your serial number and can you post the part numbers of the belts you say don't fit ??


The belt I need is the Ariens Part Number: 07200514. It's 39 inches long and .5 inch wide. The unit uses two of them. I can find that size at an auto parts store in the Duralast brand, but it's an automotive belt that really wasn't designed for this use.

I'll take a look at the "local" Ariens repair shop over in Uintah. It just surprised me that Home Depot carried all the other Ariens belts except for this unit.


----------



## LET-UT (Jan 5, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> *Tulsa Equipment Warehouse* is always my 1st stop when pricing parts:
> 
> http://tewarehouse.com/:
> 
> Combine your orders to save on fixed price shipping.


Looks like a winner to me. While not the Ariens brand, it is a "lawn & garden" belt, the right size, and a very good price!


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Kevlar V Belt Replaces Ariens 07200514 07213000 and 07219200 1 2x39 | eBay


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

LET-UT said:


> The belt I need is the Ariens Part Number: 07200514. It's 39 inches long and .5 inch wide. The unit uses two of them. I can find that size at an auto parts store in the Duralast brand, but it's an automotive belt that really wasn't designed for this use.
> 
> I'll take a look at the "local" Ariens repair shop over in Uintah. It just surprised me that Home Depot carried all the other Ariens belts except for this unit.


These guys are in down in Midvale. They are mostly an e-tailer, but do have local pickup if you are down this direction. 
Search : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Kevlar belts on Ebay, great pricing includes shipping.


----------



## LET-UT (Jan 5, 2016)

nycredneck said:


> Kevlar belts on Ebay, great pricing includes shipping.


That's what I ended up doing, two auger belts and a drive belt for $26 and change, delivered.


----------

